# Are nurses still needed in the US?



## WhiteCross (Mar 30, 2010)

Are nurses still needed in the US? Is so, in which states? And is it easy for a Polish Nurse, registered with NMC (Nursing and Midwifery Council UK) as a RN, to emigrate?


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not sure about the second part of your question but medical professionals are always needed in the States, especially Texas!


----------



## JaneRN (Dec 6, 2009)

The problem is the Visa situation. Most nurses are sponsered under EB3 (greencard) route but they are only available for those who have a priority date before Feb 2003. Theres nothing stopping you applying for a license though, you'll need to get your nurse training approved and pass the NCLEX exam. Hopefully by the time you've done all that things may be better regarding the visa situation.


----------

